Ask HN: How to make yourself more attractive to companies as a developer? - soldveggie
======
ThrustVectoring
At which stage of the process?

If it's about getting initial interest at all, you want to do things that
builds your brand or you can put on your resume. Write a blog, maintain a
personal website, do side projects, etc.

If it's about getting past one of the screening stages, you'll want to focus
more on soft skills. Voice coaches and voice therapists are a thing, and
speaking in a likable way is extraordinarily under-emphasized. Similar things
with body posture, confidence, and communication style in on-site interviews.

If you're getting a lot of "we like you, but not sure you're a good enough
coder" then it's time to binge-solve problems in "Cracking the Coding
Interview". The problems will help some with the last paragraph of issues to
some extent as well.

------
colept
Have a portfolio, post free things on Github, write about what you do as a
developer. Sometimes you have to pay your dues and do at-cost or volunteer
work.

~~~
vijayr
Is it better to have one big project in the portfolio or multiple smaller
ones?

~~~
colept
It's better to be well-rounded and doing projects that reach an audience.
Maybe a couple small projects and a whale. Or a couple whales. Bonus points if
you continue to work on that project for more than 1 year. It helps
demonstrate your experience and value.

------
JSeymourATL
Be professionally visible, beyond a Linkedin profile.

Regularly attend Meet-ups, Conferences, and Workshops. Build-up a network of
friends & industry contacts. Think of them as your personal brain-trust, guys
you can tap into for guidance.

